
The Mind Wanders - atomlib
http://bit-player.org/2018/the-mind-wanders
======
nicolashahn
I wasn't able to finish, but the first section was worthwhile. Very
interesting ideas about how the brain encodes and associates information, and
trying to find an algorithm and data structure that behaves the same.

